# Milf



## Extr (May 24, 2013)

Whoever watches the show "Weeds" knows of the infamous "MILF" strain : a perfect indica-sensimilla fusion. 
My guy claims that his supplier has recreated this awesome strain perfectly, and after smoking it myself
I'd say he/she did a damn good job! Anyway, I've smoked his MILF V.1 and V.2, the second even more potent 
than the first.


----------



## ChiefAlot (May 27, 2013)

yup the grower did good , thats a sexy milf.


----------



## Subu (Nov 5, 2013)

What is an indica sensimilla infusion? Sensimilla is judt seedless weed not a sub species ...


----------



## dankman1019 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice mom ass lol


----------

